# Covid 19 test



## Great (Jan 11, 2022)

Have anyone have a covid 19 test and did not get result back in  7 days? Do you go back to work even you do not know if you are positive or not.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jan 11, 2022)

Best option is to call your HR to see what they say.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 11, 2022)

Great said:


> Have anyone have a covid 19 test and did not get result back in  7 days? Do you go back to work even you do not know if you are positive or not.


Go to work if not sick and need money


----------



## Sickdog (Jan 11, 2022)

I had told my OM that I had been exposed to covid on xmas. I asked for advice on what to do, he said if I wasn't showing any symptoms just to come on in to work but If I found it in my best interest to play it safe contact Hr. Needless to say i was negative and glad i didnt take an unnecessary leave of absence like so many do.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 11, 2022)

After 7 days if you have no symptoms go to work. If you have fever or other symptoms stay home till you get test results. Maybe do another test.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 11, 2022)

Even if you test positive, after you are out for for a week or two, you probably won't need a negative test to return. They know the testing centers are overwhelmed so even if you were near someone who had if they don't want you coming in unless no symptoms.  Reed Group who does the Leave is overwhelmed themselves.


----------



## Great (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for your advice. I do have symptoms and am fully vaccinated but since I have symptoms I can not work right now. I know Reed is busy which I understand. I just hope Reed understand that my test result did not come back in 7 days. I saw on news today that taking 10 days or longer to get test result back. I am going to get a rapid test on Friday that is as soon as I can get one done.


----------



## aifbeewert (Jan 16, 2022)

I had to quarantine and get tested recently and was denied emergency time, best my HR did was excuse my accountable and backfill with vaca/sick time. AFAIK this goes against corporate and state level policy but I don't have the capacity to fight it and would rather keep my job. Be prepared to not get paid if you pursue leave or do the responsible thing by not going into work while ill.


----------



## WHS (Jan 17, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> I had to quarantine and get tested recently and was denied emergency time, best my HR did was excuse my accountable and backfill with vaca/sick time. AFAIK this goes against corporate and state level policy but I don't have the capacity to fight it and would rather keep my job. Be prepared to not get paid if you pursue leave or do the responsible thing by not going into work while ill.


Not sure what you mean by you don't have the capacity to fight it?  If you did your part you're owed your pay,  period.  If you were exposed and had symptoms you only need to show proof of a PCR test


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 17, 2022)

The new covid terms are regardless of if you are positive or not you must come to work if you dont have symptoms of covid


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 17, 2022)

The original poster didn’t say they were having symptoms just that they had to quarantine. If you have no symptoms target wants you to come to work. It doesn’t matter if you were exposed or not. I don’t  think Target pays for quarantine any more just pays if you get covid. I could be wrong so someone please correct me if I am.


----------



## aifbeewert (Jan 17, 2022)

GuestServiceICryEve said:


> Not sure what you mean by you don't have the capacity to fight it?  If you did your part you're owed your pay,  period.  If you were exposed and had symptoms you only need to show proof of a PCR test



I got a PCR test from a testing site run by state's department of health and was still denied. I'm not sure what exact paperwork they're looking for tbh, but I have paperwork from the lab that processed the sample with my name/dob/address/phone, the facility I had my swab collected at, name of the physician who collected the samplle, and the test results on it. I was under the impression that this would be enough to get paid out for a week even if you tested negative, but apparently not.



Zxy123456 said:


> The original poster didn’t say they were having symptoms just that they had to quarantine. If you have no symptoms target wants you to come to work. It doesn’t matter if you were exposed or not. I don’t  think Target pays for quarantine any more just pays if you get covid. I could be wrong so someone please correct me if I am.



I developed symptoms a few days after exposure to a confirmed positive person. I would have reported to work if I hadn't developed symptoms that were consistent with COVID.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jan 17, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> I had to quarantine and get tested recently and was denied emergency time, best my HR did was excuse my accountable and backfill with vaca/sick time. AFAIK this goes against corporate and state level policy but I don't have the capacity to fight it and would rather keep my job. Be prepared to not get paid if you pursue leave or do the responsible thing by not going into work while ill.




That sounds crummy I thought the policy was now 7 days with neg test, 14 with pos.

Are you sure you work at a DC not a store? Store policy could be different and I feel like store people get lost and wander over here.

Anyways a trick well know around my spot is DO NOT call local HR, always call Reid. Local HR tend to be jerks who just want you to come to work regardless and will tell you whatever and that you get no benefits etc. Reid cannot act like that.


----------



## aifbeewert (Jan 17, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> That sounds crummy I thought the policy was now 7 days with neg test, 14 with pos.
> 
> Are you sure you work at a DC not a store? Store policy could be different and I feel like store people get lost and wander over here.
> 
> Anyways a trick well know around my spot is DO NOT call local HR, always call Reid. Local HR tend to be jerks who just want you to come to work regardless and will tell you whatever and that you get no benefits etc. Reid cannot act like that.



Yes, I'm sure I work at a DC. I've learned my lesson here for sure. HR at DC level seems overloaded having 3-4 people managing hundreds/thousands of employees. If I get COVID for real I'm just going straight to corporate HR or reed group rather than playing this game of waiting a day for a call back from HR every time I need to communicate something or get clarification.


----------



## WHS (Jan 18, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> Yes, I'm sure I work at a DC. I've learned my lesson here for sure. HR at DC level seems overloaded having 3-4 people managing hundreds/thousands of employees. If I get COVID for real I'm just going straight to corporate HR or reed group rather than playing this game of waiting a day for a call back from HR every time I need to communicate something or get clarification.


I also work at a DC.  Policy hasn't changed.  DC HR has zero to do with your pay or the leave.  You only need to talk to them in case of a positive.  

Reed only needs proof that you took the test which you did.  Its still 7 days from time of contact with the covid positive person and its 100% paid

If the regular HR won't help escalate to one of the HR business partners.  You're owed a week's pay


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 18, 2022)

Was told today that the covid absence policy is changing.  Our HR said it's supposed to be simplified, but that it seems more complicated.  I'll wait to see it in writing.


----------

